# Going to a show without anything to ride?



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

You'll have a much higher chance if you've already made a name for yourself and people have seen you ride. If no one has seen you ride, it'll be pretty difficult to convince someone to pay the entry fees for their horse not knowing if you'll be any good (not saying you're not). 

I set up any catch riding I'm going to do before hand and build up a relationship with the people at the shows before they even start... I find that way, you'll be more likely to get a horse to ride. 

Personally, I wouldn't let someone show my horse if I didn't know them/their capabilities.


Good luck!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It's highly unlikely someone will let a complete stranger show their animal.

Nobody goes to a show with 'extra' horses. _All_ of them have designated riders. If an animal's acting squirrely they'll scratch the class, not let some random person ride it for them.

Really, why would you even _think_ that someone would let you ride their horse?


----------



## teafortwo (Nov 14, 2009)

Speed Racer, I train with someone who is trusted and knows many people from all around the country. I belive they would trust her instincts. I have acctually ridden a complete strangers pony at an "A" show they showed up without a rider. There is a girl who is constantly riding others ponies before warm ups to make sure they are good but she is aged out already. I would think it because it happens.


----------



## teafortwo (Nov 14, 2009)

Also I have another comment, most people who will be at that show are from my zone or local orgination so they have seen me ride at shows.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't care how well I like and trust a particular trainer, there's no way I'd let someone I don't know ride one of my horses.

If your trainer is so well known and respected, why aren't you going with one of her horses to show?

Sorry, but if you haven't consistently practiced on my horse, no way are you riding him cold in a class.


----------



## teafortwo (Nov 14, 2009)

Well you are not going to be at the show are you? and I ride ponies, she only has one that is hers because she is not fond of lesson horses/ponies and it will not be going to the show. I know plenty of people who hop on horses/ponies warm them up and walk into the next class. I could name a handful of people I have seen at shows who haven't ridden the pony prior. I have done so too not with just that pony but with others too. (They were only flat classes so I could squeeze in extra points for the end of the season). And another thing most of the people there will NOT be strangers to me. I've heard your opionion, and all I'm trying to do is explain myself and not argue.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I know you don't quite like her opinion, but Speed_Racer has a very valid point and she is not the only one who has it. It sounds like you already have decided that they will let you ride their horses, so I'm not sure why you'd ask. 

Again, prepare in advance. Advertise yourself for catch riding. Personally, I wouldn't care who your trainer is, the trainer is not the one riding my horse. Advertise and show your or your trainers horses. Exercise horses for people, etc. Don't just show up and expect there to be horses for you. 

Your last post you say you're already doing it though...so I'm curious why you'd ask? Maybe I missed the point..


----------

